# I've become one of those guys!



## bobberboy (Feb 5, 2015)

You know the ones I'm talking about. Those retired guys with too much time on their hands. The ones who hose down the driveway every few days and snow blow all the neighbor's drives.

I've been thinking of trying to make fishing rods. As part of that I have been thinking to make a contraption to turn the rod while wrapping the thread around the guides. So you take a sewing machine and a chuck from an old drill...

Once my thinking got to that point it was only a short step to making a wood lathe out of it and taking a stab at turning some topwater lures. I took apart an old sewing machine down to the last screw added the chuck and some miscellaneous aluminum and presto change-o, I made a kind of wood lathe.





The other thing is that I'm going to start fishing bass with a fly rod next season and here are some of my first efforts at making some bass bugs.





I wonder if any of them will catch a fish...


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome! Keep us up to date with your "work"'.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 5, 2015)

Allot of custom rod builders in MN started the same way. Never know...


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 5, 2015)

I think someone has "cabin fever". :LOL2: Very nice work on all projects. GL with the fly rod.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 5, 2015)

TNtroller said:


> I think someone has "cabin fever". :LOL2: Very nice work on all projects. GL with the fly rod.



I will be retiring at the end of the year or sooner now your giving me more ideas I am tell my wife on you :LOL2:


----------



## Johnny (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey B.Boy, welcome to RETIREMENT !!

Question for you, I really like your flies - but, the dragon fly is
very unique. Have never seen it before.
What did you use for the wings ???
I am looking all over the house for some kind of plastic that would make
good floating wings for a lure such as you made.
Looks like a killer fly !!!!!!!!!!!!
Johnny


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 13, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> Hey B.Boy, welcome to RETIREMENT !!
> 
> Question for you, I really like your flies - but, the dragon fly is
> very unique. Have never seen it before.
> ...



I used a plastic that was used to protect some kind of expensive greeting card. It's heavier than the cellophane on cigarette packs but like it. More like thin acetate or mylar than the plastic used for those zipper bags. I also sanded it to make a lame attempt at veining the wings.

I found a better way to make the tail of the dragonfly and I can post it or PM it if you're interested. I also bought some body and wing cutters from River Road Creations. They're really nicely made and work well.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 13, 2015)

great !!
that points me in the right direction for the dragonfly wing material.
I got my wife a fly rod for Christmas and have started accumulating 
an assortment of fresh and salt water flies. She has about 4 dozen or so now.
There are a couple of long body bugs that a set of big wings would look good on.
I have some fly tie thread so it will be pretty easy to do the modifications.

GOOD WORK !!! Keep sharing.


----------



## borntofish (Feb 13, 2015)

HEY BOBBERBOY,
Great looking lures! I don't know if they will catch fish, but if you sell them, I know you will catch fisherman! Nothing I like better than a trip to Bass Pro Shops. That place is designed to catch fisherman. I would love to see your work shop. Post some pics one day.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 14, 2015)

fool4fish1226 said:


> TNtroller said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone has "cabin fever". :LOL2: Very nice work on all projects. GL with the fly rod.
> ...



I retired in April 2014, so I've been practicing keeping busy with piddling stuff around the house but I do go fishing more now. Cold weather keeps me inside as I don't deal with the cold as well as I use to but I still get out when the sun shines. I tried the fly fishing but kept reverting back to the spinning rods, so all my fly rods are in the closet waiting for me to acquire the desire again. LOL.


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 18, 2015)

borntofish said:


> HEY BOBBERBOY,
> Great looking lures! I don't know if they will catch fish, but if you sell them, I know you will catch fisherman! Nothing I like better than a trip to Bass Pro Shops. That place is designed to catch fisherman. I would love to see your work shop. Post some pics one day.



It's more like a work shack actually. I made it as a greenhouse and it has slowly become my playhouse/manshack. All the tools are junior-fied; bench top drill press and band saw, combination belt and disc sander (4"x36" and 6" respectively) 6" bench grinder and my homemade lathe. Even a junior size shop vac. The list of things I can't do in it is much longer that the list of things I can.

What I can do is get out of the house, turn up the stereo, plenty of room to make flies and generally fool around while staying out of sight and out of trouble. We're talking about a new garage this year but that's uncertain. If we do, I get half for my shop plus we're going to have rafters instead of trusses and a steep pitch roof so I can also have the upstairs. We'll see...


----------



## borntofish (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey Bobberboy,
Thanks for the show. What a comfortable place you have. I love the skylights, they really open up your space. A place like that would keep me off the streets and out of the pool halls and my wife would know where to find me. Great job.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 20, 2015)

GREAT stuff! Can't wait for my turn. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## gawdzuki (Mar 13, 2015)

Really like the first aid box. :wink:


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2015)

borntofish said:


> Hey Bobberboy,
> Thanks for the show. What a comfortable place you have. I love the skylights, they really open up your space. A place like that would keep me off the streets and out of the pool halls and my wife would know where to find me. Great job.



This!

:beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 15, 2015)

I like it all except the snow :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fishin_magician (Mar 15, 2015)

Cool flies man they look great.. Also liking the tool shack looks like a nice place to escape to.


----------

